# Which National e-paper would you subscribe to???



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, I'm about to decide which National Newspaper I'm going to subscribe to. I only want electronic access, not the paper home delivery. Here are the 2 options I see today:

National Post:
$9.95 + tax per month (Digital Access Subscription)

Globe and Mail:
$19.95 + tax per month (Globe Unlimited package)


*Which would you choose? and more importantly, why?*


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I can't justify $19.99 per month for the Globe and Mail, which would be my choice if it was more reasonably priced (under $10 per month). Instead, I surf around a number of news sites.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I subscribe to the globe and mail and beats going out in the cold to get a newspaper.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

None. I'm already suffering from information overload.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

GoldStone said:


> None. I'm already suffering from information overload.


+1, 

though I may on occasion pick up the hardcopy Saturday edition of one or both.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a bit of a news junkie, and my needs are not being covered by 10 free articles per month, Canoe.ca, or Huffingtonpost ... which are both more entertainment focused. The only time I pick up an actual copy of a newspaper is when I'm on a flight. Both the Globe and National Post are OK papers, with the NP having a bit more of a right wing slant ... I'm a bit left of center, but not much. So my guess is that I'll be leaning towards the G&M. I'm just wondering how they can justify twice the cost of the NP??


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you use private browsing you can read >10 articles.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

I ponied up for the NP. I follow what I can at the Globe site until they cut me off.

Having said that, the G&M is probably double the business paper that is NP, thus double the price.

I'd pay for a real live paper but the closest daily delivery of anything would be about 100km. Even the closest go get it myself is > 30km.

hboy43


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I d/l the Wall Street Journal and New York Times most days , I wouldn't subscribe to these either.


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

I go the private browsing option. It's hard to justify paying for links to "hot girl falls off bike" video sidelinks and endless shared AP articles ad nauseum.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

banjopete said:


> I go the private browsing option. It's hard to justify paying for links to "hot girl falls off bike" video sidelinks and endless shared AP articles ad nauseum.


What about the G&M's 'Unlimited' articles only available to subscribers? Are they worth paying the subscription for?


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I do subscribe to the G&M. Good business coverage, and I can get it from work or from home.

It's pretty expensive, though - I might reconsider when the weather improves.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

After being frustrated this winter that a magazine I had subscribed to was not showing up on time, I decided to look into alternative reading sources as I know have more time on my hands to read. I joined the library for the first time in about 20 years. I now have online access to 2000 newspapers from 100 countries in 60 languages. Has to be the best value I have ever come across. I also have about 50 magazines (but not the one I subscribed to, lol) not to mention all the ebooks and music that I haven't even had a chance to look into yet. No-brainer. The only downside is the ridiculous number of choices of what to read.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

+^ Library
Did you know you can access pdfs of Toronto newspaper back into the 1800's as well!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Globe has a six month special offer @ $9.99 month for six month electronic subscription

Reasonable deal.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

fraser said:


> Globe has a six month special offer @ $9.99 month for six month electronic subscription
> 
> Reasonable deal.


Yes, I subscribed. I think it's worth that amount, but I will probably cancel it at the end of the 6 months. Or I will phone and see if I can get another deal.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the Globe & Mail, but I get annoyed at the big ads that start playing video. I realize that $20/month doesn't mean there won't be any ads, but I don't want to see that stuff.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I am tempted by the $9.99 offer. If only they would keep to that price.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Economist is a good newsmagazine for about $10 a month electronic edition. I get what little Canadian news I read online. I like Macleans website.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

G&M


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Economist is a good newsmagazine for about $10 a month electronic edition. I get what little Canadian news I read online. I like Macleans website.


You can read the Economist for free via the library's Zinio service.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's true. They also post a lot of the content from the most recent issue on their website.


----------

